# losing one fish at a time ??



## Nini (Aug 21, 2010)

I brought back rocks from my trip to Oregon and I filled the bottom of my tank with them. I boiled them and rinsed them before putting them in my tank. I bought 5 new guppies a week ago and now I am down to 3. I've checked my water and here are the results;

GH 60
KH 40
PH 6.5

I've looked online and it says my KH should be at 80-150 and GH 150-300. Is that right? If so, my tank is way out of whack and how do I fix it? Should I remove my rocks and go back to the gravel I originally had?


----------



## ngo911 (May 19, 2010)

I think we could help you better if you gave us your other water parameters: ammonia, nitrite, and nitrate. These parameters are more likely to cause deaths than hardness and pH.


----------



## Nini (Aug 21, 2010)

the NO2 and NO3 are both at 0. 
I guess my test kit does not do ammonia.


----------



## VinnyD (Apr 21, 2010)

hmm did u cycle your tank?...and yah check on the ammonia levels with a test kit. also..maybe u should check on the rocks...might not be right for aquarium use even if u sterilize it..cuz some rocks are naturally acidic or alkaline...then again..the guppies could've been sick or yada when u got them(they are sometimes overstocked for a tank and so on...due to the low costs/feeder fish...kinda like feeder goldfishes).


----------



## Aaron (Apr 21, 2010)

I would expect you to have some nitrate if your tank has been cycled.


----------



## donjuan_corn (May 6, 2010)

Is there enough aquarium salt in the aquarium? the ph should be closer to 7 to 7.5. Is some of that rock you got limestone?


----------



## user_error (Aug 15, 2010)

You do not say the size of tank or if you are using a filter, how often you change water, etc. By removing your old gravel (which i assumed was used before) you removed much of the good bacteria you want in the tank...

Otherwise as everyone else stated, test your ammonia and keep an eye on things like you would with a new tank. Keep testing parametes, you might have just got 2 or 3 sick fish you never know...

Your 3 remaining guppies should give birth to more soon if you water parameters remain good.


----------



## Nini (Aug 21, 2010)

I have a 5gl tank and yes it's filtered. I do a water change every weekend (about 10%). It's also a planted tank and the plants seem to be doing fine ( so were my guppies before they died). 

I will go buy a ammonia test kit.

My 3 remaining guppies are all males!!! I didnt want to end up with too many since I sold my bigger tank


----------



## VinnyD (Apr 21, 2010)

hmm do you use dechlorinators? i know some members will think this is not that important and so on..but i usually i add some to the tap water before i top the water off or change some of the water in my tank...kinda like a safety precaution for my tank...especially since i have a small tank(the water parameters flux more than bigger tanks...and the concentration of wutever). 

i dunno...i mean..heard there was some issue with the water in bc recently...virus/bacteria? so..they might add a bit more chlorine or chemicals into the water supply?


----------



## Nini (Aug 21, 2010)

Just bought an ammonia test kit and just tested it it's between 0-0.6 and I'm guessing thats not good?

I'm also raising my PH.

Any more advice? No death today so far.


----------



## neven (May 15, 2010)

don't worry about the PH imo, if you drop below 6.5 then worry


----------



## Aaron (Apr 21, 2010)

neven said:


> don't worry about the PH imo, if you drop below 6.5 then worry


Ya your PH is fine, don't mess with it.


----------



## ngo911 (May 19, 2010)

Any ammonia (ie. Greater than 0) could be the cause of the deaths. I would just do small water changes everyday to help lower the ammonia while your bacteria colony catches back up


----------



## Luke78 (Apr 24, 2010)

Some good advice given , i would look at easing up on the feedings and remove any uneaten food.If left behind , it will throw off water perimeters. One day without a feeding is alright. Plant maintaince is neccessary as well , broken stems , uprooted plants, and leaves fallen can cause a problem or two so do the 'gardening' sort of speak.


----------



## Nini (Aug 21, 2010)

Just a sad update... I just got back from a day on the Island and 2 out 3 guppies left are now dead. They were all fine this morning. Tomorrow I will be taking those rocks out and leave my tank to cycle for a week before buying new fishes. The tank was fine before I changed my gravel to the rocks I got in Oregon (had a betta previously on that tank, moved to another one).


----------



## VinnyD (Apr 21, 2010)

sorry to hear that...yah take the rocks out..and let the tank cycle...test the water a few times...then slowly acclimatize the new fish into the tank


----------



## catgoldfish (Apr 21, 2010)

I would start all over. There is something in the water now. Empty everything and sterilize it.


----------



## Nini (Aug 21, 2010)

Thanks everyone. It's too bad, it looked really good.


----------



## Nini (Aug 21, 2010)

Quick advice... before I empty out my whole tank and clean real good... what should I do with my plants? any way to clean them without killing them or is it best to start from nothing?


----------

